# Christmas Songs



## charry (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

A little bit of Christmas Boogie...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## oldman (Dec 9, 2019)

I post this song every year. I get a kick out of the video.


----------



## Llynn (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Nautilus (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2019)

let's rock with Santa


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## charry (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2019)

I love this I played it last year and the year before...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

This is cute...and clever


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## charry (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 16, 2019)

Walter Brennan - Magic Christmas Carols


----------



## oldman (Dec 17, 2019)

I posted this song earlier, but I wanted to mention that when Lisa Layne, the lead singer, wipes back her hair at the :32 mark, that really gets to me. I don't know why, it just does.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## oldman (Dec 18, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>


That's a beautiful and inspirational song. Alan Jackson has the perfect voice for that type of song.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 19, 2019)

porky pig's b-b-blue Christmas


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## AnnieA (Dec 20, 2019)

oldman said:


> That's a beautiful and inspirational song. Alan Jackson has the perfect voice for that type of song.



Beautiful song!


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

LOL..that's one of the first ones I posted Annie... never mind it's good enough to hear twice...


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 20, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> LOL..that's one of the first ones I posted Annie... never mind it's good enough to hear twice...



Oops!   Missed it!  But its all about home and environs so it's worth posting again!  I've been everywhere mentioned in the song and many points in between except for Detroit (Motown) and Fort Payne AL (closest I've been to there is Chattanooga).


----------



## oldman (Dec 20, 2019)

AnnieA said:


>


That's a great video.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

This is lovely....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

Read about the above song  here... it's inspiring ...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leigh_Haggerwood


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

...and another by Leigh and Florinstreet


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2019)

I hope the Boney M version goes down well.  Not sure if it's already in this Thread


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2019)

Smokey Robinson and The Miracles  Away In A Manger annd Coventry Carol on Apple Music


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2019)

A bit if Jim Reeves


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2019)

Doris Day and she never fails to please my music buds. A Christmas Waltz.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2019)

Deleted duplicate post


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2019)

Peggy Lee another to fave for me. Such a smooth velvety voice..


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2019)

Jim Reeves with this gentle Christmas message


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2019)

Love this oldie.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 21, 2019)

Loving this series of instrumental, relaxing carols.   Perfect mood for preparing for tomorrow's family gathering.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 21, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Loving this series of instrumental, relaxing carols.   Perfect mood for preparing for tomorrow's family gathering.


I agree!  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## AnnieA (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## AnnieA (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 25, 2019)

I remember learning these songs for a Christmas recital when I was a kid.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Dec 25, 2019)

Hey Furryanimal.
I didn’t know you swung that way.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## rgp (Dec 25, 2019)

Speakin'a Christmas songs.......Once again [for this year]I heard all the hoop-la about Mariah Carey's song, all "I want for Christmas is you". Well back in the day, Lisa Layne did a song by the same name, with Vince Vance & the Valiants.....[the one I like better] How is it that I have never heard of any plagiarism law suits  over it ?

 If you have never heard the Lisa Layne version ? Give it listen, not looking for agreement, just thought ya'all might like it, if ya never heard it.


*All I Want For Christmas Is You By:Lisa Layne(Lyrics) - YouTube*


https://www.youtube.com › watch


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 25, 2019)

*Dean Martin - Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

Rather than start a new thread, I'm dovetailing my additions here.

Two of my very favourites, and done so well. Done perfectly in fact.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 14, 2020)

Darlene Love made this song a yearly favorite of mine but I also enjoy U2's version. And I was there for this version


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Nov 14, 2020)

My top three favorite holiday songs are a little bit raunchy so I won't post them here.  However if you're a fan of off color holiday songs drop me a line and I'll send you the YouTube links for them.  However here's one that I think is fun but not offensive.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 14, 2020)

My husband had a battery operated moose sitting in a rocking chair and singing this song...


----------



## asp3 (Nov 14, 2020)

I also prefer a more rocking holiday so this is another one of the inoffensive ones I enjoy.


----------



## asp3 (Nov 14, 2020)

One more favorite from me that some people find annoying but I love it every year.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2020)

For me, it's any Christmas song by Pentatonix


----------



## Gaer (Nov 14, 2020)

My favorite Christmas song will always be "Silent Night".


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 14, 2020)

This one stirs the very depths of my wretched soul


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 14, 2020)

asp3 said:


> One more favorite from me that some people find annoying but I love it every year.



cute!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 14, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> This one stirs the very depths of my wretched soul



This one touches me deeply, too, Gary.


----------

